# DIY headliner?



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

i searched and havent found one yet, i want to re wrap my headliner in zebra fabric, i need to know what kind of glue people use (3M?) what type of fabric and some parts that are hard to over come.
-Sam
AIM - Samxmoto


----------



## MK111dub (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: DIY headliner? (veedubbinn)*

The fleece material that people use to make those nice blankets works really well. You can find this at walmart or any fabric store like JoAnn's.


----------



## Dubbinjet1.8t (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: DIY headliner? (veedubbinn)*

i did my headliner on my mk4 jetta, it was really easy i use 3m and it worked like a champ but you need like 6 cans of it cuz there like 4 oz cans at wal mart, and the fabirc i grabed like 4 or 5 yard at joannes. 
the diy is kinda little long for me to write up right now, but i could give the gist of it, ( the best part is all you need is a flat head and pair of needle nose pliars
first unplug your batteray, IF YOU DONT AIR BAGS WILL DEPLY 
i started with my pillars 
take the flat head and wedge out the piler form the headlineer ( i started on my drivers side) once you can get be hind the pilars there are two clips holding it on. one the bottem and on the top.
the one bottem is going to be easier to take out cuz it just pops out with some pressure the on the top is where the needle nose comes in
get the pair behind the pillar carfully not to crack your pillar. 
you will see a litte metal clip from what i remember you pull the clip up from under neth the clip. that sounds confusing but when you get to this point you figure it out what i mean. once you have that pillar off do the same to the passenger side.
there are only two types of clips in the car. the metal bitch one i was talking about are only in the front pillars and the back.
once you figure out to take all the stuffe outta you car now it time to cut your fabric and take out all you lighting.
first on all you interior lights there are wires that attach to them lol. disconnect those guys and your light litterally just pop out.
cut you fabric so it fits..
this next part you prob need a buddy to hlep you with. 
start by laying down you fab where you want it then line up you fabric carfully and spray YOUR HEADLINER with the 3mm, NOT TO MUCH or else it will sink thur you fabric leaving you a jizz stain on your fabirc when your all done. 
i went section by section starting at the front (windshield side)

i wish i could help you more but im at work and not gunaa be home for a while, but
vw interiors are easy to work on and i broke half on my clips when doing this process but honestly after i re installed it i couldnt even tell bnothing looked ****ty our half asses. i took my time and lucky had a friend help me that new what he was doing... ill thorw some pictures of my old dub up to give you some sort of and idea i what im talking about


_Modified by Dubbinjet1.8t at 8:31 AM 8/5/2009_


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: DIY headliner? (veedubbinn)*

zebra fabric? why cant you ever do anything right with your car?


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: DIY headliner? (ryangti)*

why dont you just **** and stop bashing on other peoples cars? im sorry i didnt get into a accident and have all this money to spend getting induktion to fix my car when the littlest simplest things go wrong.


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: DIY headliner? (veedubbinn)*

i work for my money u stupid *** and nothing has ever broken on my car, unlike your POS jetta.. i wasnt bashing on your car, zebra print is ****** gay, my GF has a zebra print purse. while your at it why dont you get some "my little pony" seat covers for your ****** stupid POS girl car. hahahahh


----------



## bartlett608 (May 7, 2007)

*Re: DIY headliner? (ryangti)*

Internet thugs. I love it.


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: DIY headliner? (bartlett608)*

seriously, he thinks him and his car are hot ****. the bad thing is he dont know how to even change his oil


----------



## HoT-SAuCE (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: DIY headliner? (Shibbybtch)*

for the record your airbags are not going to come out if you dont unplug the battery
the sensors that deploy them are nowhere near the bags themselves and the safety system on automobiles is fairly foolproof so that airbags dont randomly go off


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: DIY headliner? (veedubbinn)*

sam you're truly an idiot. i've changed my oil by myself everytime. idk who told you i dont know how to, but they're as stupid as you...and your girly jetta.


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: DIY headliner? (ryangti)*

you even told us you dont know how to change your oil one night at dunkin donuts. your talking about girly **** when jakes doing a zebra headliner and troy covered his in cheeta? no one cares about your race car mk5 with your upgraded fuel pump. if it wasnt for jake you wouldnt even have coilovers on your car. 

jetta's are such for girls when induktion built jake's jetta to be 504whp? think before you speak i know plenty of cars that will rape your your revo race car.


----------



## Dubbinjet1.8t (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: DIY headliner? (HoT-SAuCE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HoT-SAuCE* »_for the record your airbags are not going to come out if you dont unplug the battery
the sensors that deploy them are nowhere near the bags themselves and the safety system on automobiles is fairly foolproof so that airbags dont randomly go off


tru tru.. i always did it just as precausion. lol i didnt need an airbag to hit me in the face when im two inches from it...
about to do the same to my A4... s line interior he we come!!

link for DIY interior (b6 A4)
headliner
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...01349

trim
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...89116


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: DIY headliner? (Dubbinjet1.8t)*

thanks man. 
i see they show to take it out the trunk, i took mine right out the passenger side rear door.


----------



## WereWolfsBurg1 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: DIY headliner? (veedubbinn)*

so love much in here lol..people should just keep their opinions to themselves unless asked for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ! I'm going to wrap my headliner in this shamrock fabric hopefully tonight, thanks for the info guys. Gl with the zebra man, ill post pics of mine however it turns out. I hope I dont get any bleed through.










_Modified by WereWolfsBurg1 at 9:20 AM 8-19-2009_


----------



## HoT-SAuCE (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: DIY headliner? (WereWolfsBurg1)*

yea i used that laminate glue people suggested and i think its a bit too thick for my fabric
but if you have a thick, heavy fabric, its probably not a bad idea
usin the spray on glue for the pillars now im debating whether i should paint the seat belt insert things black or sumthin


----------



## Dubbinjet1.8t (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: DIY headliner? (veedubbinn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbinn* »_thanks man. 
i see they show to take it out the trunk, i took mine right out the passenger side rear door.

yea i did too in my mk4 its easier... 

im about to do black alcontra on my headliner i cant wait goota get my **** ready for dagball and h2oi son haha. GL with your wip my dude


----------



## Dubbinjet1.8t (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: DIY headliner? (Dubbinjet1.8t)*


































i got hit by a this women in diabetic shock, she crossed the double yellow and hit me head on.. really beatttt... i miss my vw but you live and learn, and then you get an audi..


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: DIY headliner? (Dubbinjet1.8t)*

here's my thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3866672


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: DIY headliner? (WereWolfsBurg1)*

x2, but i couldnt find zebra so i did cheeta. hot sauce did his in zebra though. i just covered my pillers, sunroof and cover a couple other parts in cheeta, and i painted the headliner black; ill get pictures tomorrow.
thanks guys on the write ups, awesome information. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: DIY headliner? (veedubbinn)*

i never once said i didnt know how to change my oil and even if i did it was a joke cause ive done it myself all along. jettas are for girls, girls back into and hit things...its ok that you drive your beautiful jetta. you're a girl. i get it now. so go glue your floral print to your headliner now pusssyy. now run along and go make me the topic of everyones conversation. since everyone lovesss talking ****.


----------



## golf1.8tslpr (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: DIY headliner? (ryangti)*

"i WTB your cabriolet/ Mk2/3 GTI 8v , 16v vr6 ...anything 3500 or less. (cash in hand) email me @ [email protected] dont PM me or IM me cause i dont know how to work those.. anything in PA MD VA NJ NY DC DE"
Jettas are for girls in your opinion but u want a cabrio?







but by all means let your hair flow in the wind if thats what u like and u wont hear people bashin u (maybe)
edit:
learn to use ur IM's before you bash someone retard



_Modified by golf1.8tslpr at 12:33 PM 8-21-2009_


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: DIY headliner? (golf1.8tslpr)*

thanks man. 
he dont even know how to work on cars peroid and he's calling me a idiot? he wouldnt have his front mount or coilovers on his car if it wasnt for my friends. oh well idc what people think, He's prob going to say oh that car's for my girlfriend or something retarded to make himself look better.. thing is that no car is made for one specific race color age whatever.


----------



## wiggington (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: DIY headliner? (veedubbinn)*

haha its so funny reading you and ryan argueing. haha
i thought dubbers got along


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: DIY headliner? (wiggington)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wiggington* »_haha its so funny reading you and ryan argueing. 

I'd heard the MkIV forum was saddly over-run with useless tirades like theone above. Now, I see it's spilling over into this forum... What a waste. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Welcome to the* Interior forum*, I could care less who can change their own oil, or who said what at dunkin doughnuts. 
*3M Super 90 Adhesive* is the one to use. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: DIY headliner? (where_2)*

i just posted if anyone has a diy buttttttttt, it turned into a little more.
i used the stuff from joanne fabric its called headliner glue x2? 
worked good but comes out like silly string


----------



## mk2glisean (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: DIY headliner? (Dubbinjet1.8t)*



Dubbinjet1.8t said:


> I did this headliner! lol was looking at the pics and thought someone did the same one i did this was my step brothers car before he wrecked it


----------



## racerjon777 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: DIY headliner? (ryangti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangti* »_i never once said i didnt know how to change my oil and even if i did it was a joke cause ive done it myself all along. jettas are for girls, girls back into and hit things...its ok that you drive your beautiful jetta. you're a girl. i get it now. so go glue your floral print to your headliner now pusssyy. now run along and go make me the topic of everyones conversation. since everyone lovesss talking ****.

I haven't been here long, but I can tell you are a 100% genuine D-Bag.
Nice writeups, I plan on doing mine in Plaid.


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: DIY headliner? (racerjon777)*

burberry looks good too, (im not sure if i spelled that right?) its like plaid but a little different.


----------



## streamdub (Nov 16, 2008)

the internets is srs bsns


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: (streamdub)*








do whattttt?


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (veedubbinn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbinn* »_







do whattttt?

lol, froot loops anyone?


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

"i never once said i didnt know how to change my oil and even if i did it was a joke cause ive done it myself all along. jettas are for girls, girls back into and hit things...its ok that you drive your beautiful jetta. you're a girl. i get it now. so go glue your floral print to your headliner now pusssyy. now run along and go make me the topic of everyones conversation. since everyone lovesss talking ****."
Really? I'm so sick of this crap. The only person isht-talking is you, ya hypocrite. "I'm sure everyone that drives a jetta is a girl HUHUHUHU!!"...yes...hillarious. We got it, and still don't care. Go away, nobody finds anything you have said supporting in any way. Please take your opinions elsewere.
As for the headliner, goodluck man. Its nice to see something different out there.


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: (CoopaCoopaCoopa)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i really have to get some pictures of the final result, i didnt feel like doing the headliner so i painted it black with fabric paint and covered everything in cheeta. looks tight


----------



## Slowlow (Oct 26, 2008)

Stupid question, I know...... but how do you get the Seatbelts off of the B pillars?
I need to do the Headliner in my B4 but I want to cover pillars and all. The only thing I couldnt figure out was the Shoulder belt attachment.
Thanks ahead of time for any help!


----------



## HoT-SAuCE (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: (Slowlow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slowlow* »_Stupid question, I know...... but how do you get the Seatbelts off of the B pillars?
I need to do the Headliner in my B4 but I want to cover pillars and all. The only thing I couldnt figure out was the Shoulder belt attachment.
Thanks ahead of time for any help!

the bolt is behind the cover
the cover pops up on a plastic fold hinge 
pop it up from he bottom then u just unscrew the bolt
i think its a 5/8 bolt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just did it earlier n i dont remember








PS its the same for the other belts too










_Modified by HoT-SAuCE at 8:21 PM 8-29-2009_


----------



## HoT-SAuCE (Feb 22, 2009)

i just noticed u were talkin about an audi
it should be the same tho?


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: (HoT-SAuCE)*

i think soo too, most vw and audi's are the same.


----------



## Slowlow (Oct 26, 2008)

Right!
Thats exactly what I thought but it felt like the cover was going to break into 392 pieces.
haha, Thanks for the reassurance!


----------



## bartlett608 (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (Slowlow)*

It still might break. You need to take some sort of screwdriver or something and flex it a little so that you can figure out exactly where the clips are that hold the pieces together. You dont want to be prying on the parts where its not clipped, because you could easily crack it. Only pry where there are clips.


----------



## HoT-SAuCE (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: (bartlett608)*

my best advice for all interior piece is the same as masturbation
pull it fast and hard http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
haha but seriously if u pull slow it just bends and breaks before it unclips so give it a quick tug itll pop out quicker
dont be afraid to put some elbow grease in it


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: (HoT-SAuCE)*


----------



## Dubbinjet1.8t (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: DIY headliner? (ryangti)*

_Modified by Dubbinjet1.8t at 3:21 PM 9/4/2009_


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: DIY headliner? (Dubbinjet1.8t)*























"THE MKV THATS DEF NOT STOCK!"


----------



## osox713 (Aug 7, 2008)

did this in a days pretty easy but still not done 


























_Modified by osox713 at 9:46 PM 9-3-2009_


----------



## Dubbinjet1.8t (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (osox713)*

hotttt


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: (Dubbinjet1.8t)*

X2


----------



## rwett131 (Mar 21, 2009)

i am gonna soooooo get flammed for this...
..is there anyway i can cut the fabric on my pillars so my airbags will still work..
AHHHH! PLEASE DONT HATE ME!! I SEARCHED!!! haha but i really would love to know.


----------



## Dubbinjet1.8t (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: DIY headliner? (mk2glisean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2glisean* »_


Dubbinjet1.8t said:


> I did this headliner! lol was looking at the pics and thought someone did the same one i did this was my step brothers car before he wrecked it






Dubbinjet1.8t said:


> haha i got rocked son.


----------



## Dubbinjet1.8t (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (rwett131)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rwett131* »_i am gonna soooooo get flammed for this...
..is there anyway i can cut the fabric on my pillars so my airbags will still work..
AHHHH! PLEASE DONT HATE ME!! I SEARCHED!!! haha but i really would love to know. 


haha its kool man> but i dont really understand what your asking.

you airbags will work no matter what but you have to gut your whole car out( take all the pillars and headliner out and then you wrap them)
i always as precauion un plug the battery just in case i hit a sensor or sumthing. (from what ive been told its not necessary)
but your airbags will work fine once you plug your battery back in ..


----------



## Mk2_Dropped (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: DIY headliner? (ryangti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangti* »_zebra fabric? why cant you ever do anything right with your car?


----------



## Slowlow (Oct 26, 2008)

Did the headliner in my B4 a few days ago.... Giraffe print fur.


----------



## JettaGLXVR695 (Aug 3, 2008)

well this was helpful actually (with a side of ingnorant assh0!3 
cars look awesome and good luck on your headliner hope it turns out good.
nd i was wondering if there was any special key to getting the side pillars( all three) off of a mk3
i searched dont burn me plz


----------



## rwett131 (Mar 21, 2009)

hahaha thanks a lot dubbin. i just want to keep my car as safe as possible so i want all my bags to be working


----------



## frostythesnowguy (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: DIY headliner? (racerjon777)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racerjon777* »_
I haven't been here long, but I can tell you are a 100% genuine D-Bag.
.

x2 somthin ferice ha ha. I bet you get alot of slashed tires and broken windows ha ha. as for veedubbin do what you want with your car bro after all it's YOUR car. Not some little bitches car that he cant even work on himself. If you don't DIY your not a real enthusiest, suck it buddy


----------



## Groomfoshiz (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (HoT-SAuCE)*

just did this over the weekend. Its definitely worth the 30 bucks and few hours of work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Lots of love here.
Ryangti.....you suck.....keep your opinions to yourself......
I found a link to a video that i think will help him.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated

Anyway....since there is alot of wildlife headliner action in here. I would like to show you my contribution:
GORILLA!!!!!!


----------



## Slowlow (Oct 26, 2008)

Bangin


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

word!!!!!


----------



## le-di-snake (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_
GORILLA!!!!!!









wow... looking ....different.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

relax it was years ago.....LOL


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

thats tight!
goodwork ! i was thinking about doing that buttttttttttt, what in the summer time? its going to be hot as hell in your car..haha.


----------



## WereWolfsBurg1 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubbinn)*

I followed alot of the advice in this thread and still got saggin







real sad guys real sad about this. Now my headliner has consisted of the very ultra custom stock foam that lies beneath the factory cloth. Should I scrape that **** off and try again?? What kinda glue did you use? and how much heat gunning did anyone do to get the nice stretch, I had a tough time getting the dips and what not... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
bringin it up, tryin to help the little guys


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (WereWolfsBurg1)*

you deff need to take the stock factory cloth off and take the yellow foam under the cloth off.


----------



## 13thnorth (Apr 20, 2009)

They make a special headliner glue that can be picked up at Jo Ann's. It looks like spidey web


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: (13thnorth)*

thats what i used, it kinda sucked for the $20 i spent on it.. maybe it was a old can.


----------



## Mk2MarioErz (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: (JettaGLXVR695)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGLXVR695* »_well this was helpful actually (with a side of ingnorant assh0!3 
cars look awesome and good luck on your headliner hope it turns out good.
nd i was wondering if there was any special key to getting the side pillars( all three) off of a mk3
i searched dont burn me plz

It isn't crazy hard. 
-Start at the B pillar (middle)
-Find where the two pieces meet in the center of that pillar and get a flat head ready.
-Use the flat head for the top piece, nudge it into the side of the plastic that connects to the weatherstrip in the door frame and separate them. 
-Once you get some of that side out of the weatherstrip you can just pry upward to free up the whole side, then separate the other side still secured to the B pillar.
-The seat belt cover will pop out and the trim will hinge away from the B pillar and you can just pull it down.
-After that cover is gone it will reveal two bolts that hold the A pillar trim in place, as well as the C pillar trim. 
-Remove the bolts an use you flathead again to gently pry along the A pillar trim until you hear a couple of "pops" those will be the clips coming off. 
-The A pillar will come right out once you pop the clips.
-C pillar trim is the same story, only in the other direction.
GL And don't worry about being nice/breaking the trim, it's pretty tough compared to some other plastics.







Mario

ALSO:
OP NEEDS to open up a can of whoop a$$ on that dumdum hater







. A Jetta was my first dub http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . And whoever doesn't like zebras should watch Madagascar


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (Mk2MarioErz)*

Most important thing is surface prep and proper glue.
If it doesnt say 3M on the can....gtfo and get the real stuff....
You will be glad you did.


----------



## keefebro (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

This is gonna seem real dumb, but how do you get the pillars off with the seatbelt going through them? its all one piece in my mk3 gti. Do i hafta unbolt my seatbelt or what?


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (keefebro)*

As a side note, 3M isn't the only good stuff out there. 
Wurth make a product, simply called Extra Strong Spray Adhesive (part # 890.100056). I've used both the 3M and Wurth products while working for BMW and Porsche dealerships, and on fabric and foam, both work perfectly. The Wurth product is less money too.


----------



## mk2glisean (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (keefebro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keefebro* »_This is gonna seem real dumb, but how do you get the pillars off with the seatbelt going through them? its all one piece in my mk3 gti. Do i hafta unbolt my seatbelt or what?









You have to unbolt the seatbelt at the bottom under your lower b pillar... then you slide it off and thats it...


----------

